# Kernel Configuring, VMware ESXi and AMD E-350 CPU/GPU



## ajitam (Jun 19, 2012)

I'm trying to set up four small media boxes in a cluster. I run VMware's ESXi on every box and FreeBSD 9 RELEASE as guest OS.

CPU: AMD E-350 Dual-Core processor with built in AMD Radeon HD 6310
Chipset: AMD A50M

Full MB specs.
Full proc. specs.

GENERIC kernel configuration is working.

I'm not going to install X and other apps with GUI, so I don't need any GPU performance from Radeon 6310 (no drivers needed).

Any suggestions for configuring kernel with ESXi and/or this CPU?

Cheers,
ajitaM


----------



## ajitam (Jun 19, 2012)

```
Copyright (c) 1992-2012 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
        The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE-p3 #0: Tue Jun 12 02:52:29 UTC 2012
    [email]root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC amd64
CPU: AMD E-350 Processor (1600.09-MHz K8-class CPU)
  Origin = "AuthenticAMD"  Id = 0x500f10  Family = 14  Model = 1  Stepping = 0
  Features=0x783fbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2>
  Features2=0x80802201<SSE3,SSSE3,CX16,POPCNT,HV>
  AMD Features=0x2a500800<SYSCALL,NX,MMX+,FFXSR,RDTSCP,LM>
  AMD Features2=0x3e9<LAHF,ExtAPIC,ABM,SSE4A,MAS,Prefetch,OSVW>
  TSC: P-state invariant
real memory  = 2147483648 (2048 MB)
avail memory = 2047217664 (1952 MB)
Event timer "LAPIC" quality 400
ACPI APIC Table: <PTLTD          APIC  >
MADT: Forcing active-low polarity and level trigger for SCI
ioapic0 <Version 1.1> irqs 0-23 on motherboard
kbd1 at kbdmux0
acpi0: <INTEL 440BX> on motherboard
acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
Timecounter "HPET" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 950
Timecounter "ACPI-fast" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 900
acpi_timer0: <24-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0x1008-0x100b on acpi0
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff on acpi0
pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
pcib1: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 1.0 on pci0
pci1: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib1
isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> at device 7.0 on pci0
isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0
atapci0: <Intel PIIX4 UDMA33 controller> port 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6,0x170-0x177,0x376,0x10c0-0x10cf at device 7.1 on pci0
ata0: <ATA channel 0> on atapci0
ata1: <ATA channel 1> on atapci0
pci0: <bridge> at device 7.3 (no driver attached)
pci0: <base peripheral> at device 7.7 (no driver attached)
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> port 0x10d0-0x10df mem 0xd8000000-0xdbffffff,0xd0800000-0xd0ffffff irq 16 at device 15.0
 on pci0
mpt0: <LSILogic 1030 Ultra4 Adapter> port 0x1400-0x14ff mem 0xd0040000-0xd005ffff,0xd0020000-0xd003ffff irq 17 at device 16.0
 on pci0
mpt0: MPI Version=1.2.0.0
pcib2: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 17.0 on pci0
pci2: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib2
em0: <Intel(R) PRO/1000 Legacy Network Connection 1.0.3> port 0x2000-0x203f mem 0xd1020000-0xd103ffff,0xd1000000-0xd100ffff
 irq 18 at device 0.0 on pci2
em0: Memory Access and/or Bus Master bits were not set!
em0: Ethernet address: 00:0c:29:d5:df:ad
pcib3: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 21.0 on pci0
pci3: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib3
pcib4: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 21.1 on pci0
pci4: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib4
pcib5: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 21.2 on pci0
pci5: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib5
pcib6: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 21.3 on pci0
pci6: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib6
pcib7: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 21.4 on pci0
pci7: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib7
pcib8: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 21.5 on pci0
pci8: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib8
pcib9: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 21.6 on pci0
pci9: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib9
pcib10: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 21.7 on pci0
pci10: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib10
pcib11: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 22.0 on pci0
pci11: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib11
pcib12: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 22.1 on pci0
pci12: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib12
pcib13: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 22.2 on pci0
pci13: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib13
pcib14: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 22.3 on pci0
pci14: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib14
pcib15: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 22.4 on pci0
pci15: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib15
pcib16: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 22.5 on pci0
pci16: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib16
pcib17: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 22.6 on pci0
pci17: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib17
pcib18: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 22.7 on pci0
pci18: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib18
pcib19: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 23.0 on pci0
pci19: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib19
pcib20: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 23.1 on pci0
pci20: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib20
pcib21: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 23.2 on pci0
pci21: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib21
pcib22: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 23.3 on pci0
pci22: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib22
pcib23: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 23.4 on pci0
pci23: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib23
pcib24: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 23.5 on pci0
pci24: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib24
pcib25: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 23.6 on pci0
pci25: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib25
pcib26: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 23.7 on pci0
pci26: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib26
pcib27: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 24.0 on pci0
pci27: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib27
pcib28: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 24.1 on pci0
pci28: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib28
pcib29: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 24.2 on pci0
pcib29: failed to allocate initial I/O port window: 0xf000-0xffff
pci29: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib29
pcib30: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 24.3 on pci0
pci30: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib30
pcib31: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 24.4 on pci0
pci31: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib31
pcib32: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 24.5 on pci0
pci32: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib32
pcib33: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 24.6 on pci0
pci33: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib33
pcib34: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 24.7 on pci0
pci34: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib34
acpi_acad0: <AC Adapter> on acpi0
attimer0: <AT timer> port 0x40-0x43 irq 0 on acpi0
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
Event timer "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 100
atrtc0: <AT realtime clock> port 0x70-0x71 irq 8 on acpi0
Event timer "RTC" frequency 32768 Hz quality 0
atkbdc0: <Keyboard controller (i8042)> port 0x60,0x64 irq 1 on acpi0
atkbd0: <AT Keyboard> irq 1 on atkbdc0
kbd0 at atkbd0
atkbd0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
psm0: <PS/2 Mouse> irq 12 on atkbdc0
psm0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
psm0: model IntelliMouse, device ID 3
ppc0: <Parallel port> port 0x378-0x37f irq 7 on acpi0
ppc0: Generic chipset (NIBBLE-only) in COMPATIBLE mode
ppbus0: <Parallel port bus> on ppc0
plip0: <PLIP network interface> on ppbus0
lpt0: <Printer> on ppbus0
lpt0: Interrupt-driven port
ppi0: <Parallel I/O> on ppbus0
uart0: <16550 or compatible> port 0x3f8-0x3ff irq 4 flags 0x10 on acpi0
uart1: <16550 or compatible> port 0x2f8-0x2ff irq 3 on acpi0
fdc0: <floppy drive controller> port 0x3f0-0x3f5,0x3f7 irq 6 drq 2 on acpi0
fd0: <1440-KB 3.5" drive> on fdc0 drive 0
sc0: <System console> at flags 0x100 on isa0
sc0: VGA <16 virtual consoles, flags=0x300>
vga0: <Generic ISA VGA> at port 0x3c0-0x3df iomem 0xa0000-0xbffff on isa0
acpi_throttle0: <ACPI CPU Throttling> on cpu0
Timecounters tick every 10.000 msec
da0 at mpt0 bus 0 scbus2 target 0 lun 0
da0: <VMware Virtual disk 1.0> Fixed Direct Access SCSI-2 device
da0: 320.000MB/s transfers (160.000MHz, offset 127, 16bit)
da0: Command Queueing enabled
da0: 112640MB (230686720 512 byte sectors: 255H 63S/T 14359C)
cd0 at ata1 bus 0 scbus1 target 0 lun 0
cd0: <NECVMWar VMware IDE CDR10 1.00> Removable CD-ROM SCSI-0 device
cd0: 33.300MB/s transfers (UDMA2, ATAPI 12bytes, PIO 65534bytes)
cd0: Attempt to query device size failed: NOT READY, Medium not present
Timecounter "TSC" frequency 1600088000 Hz quality 1000
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/da0p2 [rw]...
```

What are all those PCIs on device pci0? This is what I get without recompiling kernel (with GENERIC).


```
myhostname9.0-RELEASE-p3 FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE-p3 #0: Tue Jun 12 02:52:29 UTC 2012     
[email]root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```


----------

